# Check this out! (Graphic warning?)



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I think I would die if I even SAW one of those irl. :shock:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

God that's ugly........I'd use a whole can of bug spray on it, the. I'd pull out my zap bat and tape the 'on' button down and drop it on top of that and watch it fry.......ack!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> God that's ugly........I'd use a whole can of bug spray on it, the. I'd pull out my zap bat and tape the 'on' button down and drop it on top of that and watch it fry.......ack!


You're just as bad as my mom! LOL
I brought him outside and placed him in a spruce tree. I'm hoping he'll make a whole herd of maniac mosquito eaters! :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

xxdanioo said:


> I think I would die if I even SAW one of those irl. :shock:


I freak over moths, but spiders I'm okay with. 
I found one a little bigger then this guy last year, all yellow and black! I stuck him in a empty water bottle and put him in the trunk of my car, but I forgot him and he ended up cooking to death. Poor dude. :?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> I freak over moths, but spiders I'm okay with.
> I found one a little bigger then this guy last year, all yellow and black! I stuck him in a empty water bottle and put him in the trunk of my car, but I forgot him and he ended up cooking to death. Poor dude. :?


Oh your a moth freak!!! So is my husband!! It drives me insane!! They're just ugly butterflies......and you know how we like butterflies around here:lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Oh your a moth freak!!! So is my husband!! It drives me insane!! They're just ugly butterflies......and you know how we like butterflies around here:lol:


NO, they are NOT just ugly butterflies. They land on you and spread moth dust and eat your clothes and do all sort of disgusting, mothy things. I absolutely can't STAND them. Tiffanny is the same way. :lol:
If we're out late, we aren't burning any midnight oil to attract them. LOL


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> NO, they are NOT just ugly butterflies. They land on you and spread moth dust and eat your clothes and do all sort of disgusting, mothy things. I absolutely can't STAND them. Tiffanny is the same way. :lol:
> If we're out late, we aren't burning any midnight oil to attract them. LOL


So we have to stumble around in the dark, more than likely highly inebriated.....because your scared of moths? Hmmm broken ankle? Or moth 'dust'? Broken neck? Or moth dust?.......ya I totally see your point:shock: lol!!


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Uggghhhhh

I know you warned us but I looked anyway.

I would be dead right now if that thing was in my house. I hate, hate, hate, hate spiders.


Hate them


HATE





really!


Eeckkkk!!!!!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok.....pay back for posting that offensive spidery thing.....lol!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> So we have to stumble around in the dark, more than likely highly inebriated.....because your scared of moths? Hmmm broken ankle? Or moth 'dust'? Broken neck? Or moth dust?.......ya I totally see your point:shock: lol!!


****
I dealt with a broken leg and hip, I can probably handle an ankle. :lol: That or I'm out of the broken bone department so it'll just be you. :lol:
And besides, it's not just ME. I'm sure someone else who comes (aside from Tiff and I) will agree. 
We'll just pray for long daylight. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Ok.....pay back for posting that offensive spidery thing.....lol!!!
> 
> View attachment 210618


You SEE?!
That's EXACTLY how they think!
I hope my spider eats your moth and spits it out. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Farmchic said:


> Uggghhhhh
> 
> I know you warned us but I looked anyway.
> 
> ...


****
Sort like a car accident.. You just can't turn away!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

WSA, I HATE moths, too!! They seriously give me the heebee-jeebees! *shiver*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

That spider would have been history......but, have to be careful how that happens. My usual method is a simple shoe.....but, ever since I did that and the body exploded with a MILLION babies all crawling all over.....I rethink it. Even a tissue and squeezing is out now because of that. I think the bat/fryer would have to come out......

I seriously have never heard of anyone afraid of moths....until now.....weird y'all......just weird. ;-) But, then, we ARE a speshul group, now aren't we?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That spider is in Alberta??? Wow, cool! Glad you didn't kill it, I love spiders, I don't touch them or pick them up or anything, I just like looking at them. That guy was wicked cute too. I want to know what type he is & if we got any here?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> WSA, I HATE moths, too!! They seriously give me the heebee-jeebees! *shiver*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!
See, I told you Muppet. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

franknbeans said:


> That spider would have been history......but, have to be careful how that happens. My usual method is a simple shoe.....but, ever since I did that and the body exploded with a MILLION babies all crawling all over.....I rethink it. Even a tissue and squeezing is out now because of that. I think the bat/fryer would have to come out......
> 
> I seriously have never heard of anyone afraid of moths....until now.....weird y'all......just weird. ;-) But, then, we ARE a speshul group, now aren't we?


****
Okay, I don't mind spiders but that would probably freak me out too! 
Be 1000% times worse if that happened with a moth though! 
I would probably run screaming or get FGRanch's .22 and shoot it. :shock:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

waresbear said:


> That spider is in Alberta??? Wow, cool! Glad you didn't kill it, I love spiders, I don't touch them or pick them up or anything, I just like looking at them. That guy was wicked cute too. I want to know what type he is & if we got any here?


Yeah, I have no idea! I think I'm going to look up a spider forum and see if I can track down exactly what it is. Pretty neat, I think!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks like the jumping spiders we have around here, just a heck of a lot bigger than what I've seen. Check this out:

Jumping Spiders of Canada


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Darrin said:


> Looks like the jumping spiders we have around here, just a heck of a lot bigger than what I've seen. Check this out:
> 
> Jumping Spiders of Canada


He does look like one! Behaviour, too. He kept turning every time i moved to keep an eye on me - which is why I got such good shots. LOL
I am, though, really glad he didn't jump me. :lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yea, even though I like spiders, I don't want them jumping on me, even touching me, creepy. If it's any consolation WS, my cat hunts & eat moths.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Yep, just a little old jumping spider. Be warned, they WILL jump on you if you pressure them. Aggressive little ******s. I had one that lived under the headlight of my car. Every time I parked somewhere, he would crawl out and "stand guard" watching anybody that walked too close.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

I honestly find him cute


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Yea, even though I like spiders, I don't want them jumping on me, even touching me, creepy. If it's any consolation WS, my cat hunts & eat moths.


Oh! Just be careful with cats and moths, there's something in/on a moth that can make cats very sick....I used to live near an apple orchard and each spring there would be thousands of moths (like cover your whole porch and windows if you left a light on at night!) and the cats would eat the moths and......die:shock:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Oh! Just be careful with cats and moths, there's something in/on a moth that can make cats very sick....I used to live near an apple orchard and each spring there would be thousands of moths (like cover your whole porch and windows if you left a light on at night!) and the cats would eat the moths and......die:shock:


ZOMG I would have a bloody heart attack. :shock:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> ZOMG I would have a bloody heart attack. :shock:


Seems the cats did too.......

( I'm a self confessed cat hater.......guess that's why I don't mind moths?:shock


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Muppetgirl said:


> Oh! Just be careful with cats and moths, there's something in/on a moth that can make cats very sick....I used to live near an apple orchard and each spring there would be thousands of moths (like cover your whole porch and windows if you left a light on at night!) and the cats would eat the moths and......die:shock:


No such luck, my cat has been doing it for years, he's 12 & healthy much to my hubby's chagrin.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

waresbear said:


> No such luck, my cat has been doing it for years, he's 12 & healthy much to my hubby's chagrin.


Maybe he hasn't eaten enough of them........the cats that died by the orchards had a whole buffet of moths.....when you walked outside they'd be crunching under your shoes.....:wink:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

omg! i think he's really cute! he looks like a cartoon!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

waresbear said:


> Yea, even though I like spiders, I don't want them jumping on me, even touching me, creepy. If it's any consolation WS, my cat hunts & eat moths.


Good kitties!
Although I probably wouldn't pet them for a few hours. LOL

This is also why I LOVE bats. :lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If Daddy-O knew Turbo could have an early demise by doing something he enjoys in excess (moth eating), he would import moths for him, hehe. Shhhhhhh, no one say nuttin'....


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Seems the cats did too.......
> 
> ( I'm a self confessed cat hater.......guess that's why I don't mind moths?:shock


Oh, you're just evil. 
You'll turn out to be The Crazy Moth Lady. LOL


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Isn't this beautiful? It IS a moth!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

CLaPorte432 said:


> omg! i think he's really cute! he looks like a cartoon!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think so too! It's pouring rain out... I hope I didn't release him to his death. :shock:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl: couldn't help myself:


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

He will probably find shelter. Hopefully! 
I love his black shiny eyes!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

This thread has me in stitches.

I like moths, spiders AND cats! 

I've seen that iPhone capture before and I almost died laughing.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Isn't this beautiful? It IS a moth!


See, that's where the .22 would come out...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: couldn't help myself:
> 
> View attachment 210874


See, that's how I feel. LOL
I had one fly into my face the other day while I was out feeding horses and I just about stabbed my old girl with the pitchfork in my panic ridden state. 
Vile creature.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sunny said:


> This thread has me in stitches.
> 
> I like moths, spiders AND cats!
> 
> I've seen that iPhone capture before and I almost died laughing.


Well, you're mostly okay! LOL


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> See, that's how I feel. LOL
> I had one fly into my face the other day while I was out feeding horses and I just about stabbed my old girl with the pitchfork in my panic ridden state.
> Vile creature.


I remember turning the heater on in the old barn truck after it had been sitting for a while.....a moth blew out the vent right into the back of my throat....I nearly drove off the road....I don't know if it was an old dead one or alive....I swallowed it because it went too far back into my throat....I was hacking like a cat with a hair ball for about ten minutes.....:shock:

How d'ya feel now?:lol:


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I know you gave a clear warning not to look if you didn't like spiders... but I looked! My skin is still crawling.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Becca93 said:


> I know you gave a clear warning not to look if you didn't like spiders... but I looked! My skin is still crawling.


That's him giving you little spider hugs.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, I think he's a cutie too. I'm okay with most non-poisonous critters (rattlers, black widows, and fiddlebacks aren't given any chance at all). Most other things I will at least try to get them into a safer area...so long as they don't try to crawl on me, that sort of freaks me out.

We have these things around here that I call hummingbird moths. They can get up to about 4 inches across (wingspan) and they feed on flowers


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

:rofl:

You guys are hilarious! 

I don't mind spiders too much unless they sneak up on me. Then I'm all...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> I remember turning the heater on in the old barn truck after it had been sitting for a while.....a moth blew out the vent right into the back of my throat....I nearly drove off the road....I don't know if it was an old dead one or alive....I swallowed it because it went too far back into my throat....I was hacking like a cat with a hair ball for about ten minutes.....:shock:
> 
> How d'ya feel now?:lol:


OMG I would have been bringing my truck in for professional cleaning because there would have been puke EVERYWHERE. 
I will never again turn my vents on after having them off for months while sitting behind the wheel. 

I pulled my visor down once while leaving for work and a moth that was the size of my Chihauhau's was RIGHT THERE. I opened the door and jumped up, scraped myself off the gravel and had to jump in the passenger side to stop the car from rolling. In front of everyone. Took me 15 minutes to get back in my car and I ended up being late for work. 
Like my jerk off boss cared about a moth.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't mind tarantulas, it's the small-medium size spiders that get me. They're just so creepy crawly. The thought of them crawling on me makes me shudder. :/

Now what I HATE are the flying tree cockroaches that emerge in the summer. If I see one of those suckers flying across the living room I run the other way!! And promptly have my dad kill it. :evil:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> OMG I would have been bringing my truck in for professional cleaning because there would have been puke EVERYWHERE.
> I will never again turn my vents on after having them off for months while sitting behind the wheel.
> 
> I pulled my visor down once while leaving for work and a moth that was the size of my Chihauhau's was RIGHT THERE. I opened the door and jumped up, scraped myself off the gravel and had to jump in the passenger side to stop the car from rolling. In front of everyone. Took me 15 minutes to get back in my car and I ended up being late for work.
> Like my jerk off boss cared about a moth.


Bet your pi$$ed the moth didn't kill me like they did the cats:shock:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Wild Heart said:


> :rofl:
> 
> You guys are hilarious!
> 
> I don't mind spiders too much unless they sneak up on me. Then I'm all...


****
Now, if I found a moth nest that's what would happen!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Bet your pi$$ed the moth didn't kill me like they did the cats:shock:


Well... It could have given you a flu-like thing for a month or so...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Kayella said:


> I don't mind tarantulas, it's the small-medium size spiders that get me. They're just so creepy crawly. The thought of them crawling on me makes me shudder. :/
> 
> Now what I HATE are the flying tree cockroaches that emerge in the summer. If I see one of those suckers flying across the living room I run the other way!! And promptly have my dad kill it. :evil:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


****
We have these Junebug things that are gnarly.
I was up at work in Fort Mac and had one go down the back of my shirt. Well, the boys got a show because I was jumping around in just my bra to get the bloody thing off! LOL


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

So how do you feel about the cicada invasion then? Or is it not hitting you like it is us? 









the video 

IMG_1908_zps42e3ceab.mp4 Video by APACHIEDRAGON | Photobucket


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

:lol:
Don't turn your back on them...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Funny how widespread critters can be, we have junebugs and cicadas as well, but I've not seen many of either yet this year.

We've had really bad grasshoppers though.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

apachiedragon said:


> So how do you feel about the cicada invasion then? Or is it not hitting you like it is us?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't get those here. And if we did, I would probably move. They look like they latch on like grasshoppers do and I hate that clingy feeling. LOL


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

These THINGS are in Fort McMurray.....they will stick onto you, and APPARENTLY they bite.....full grown men are known to drop their pants in fron of a crowd trying to get one out the leg of their pants!!! The horrible tar-sand beetle....


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sunny said:


> :lol:
> Don't turn your back on them...


LOL!
See! I knew it could happen. :lol:


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Why do creepy bugs have to exist!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> These THINGS are in Fort McMurray.....they will stick onto you, and APPARENTLY they bite.....full grown men are known to drop their pants in fron of a crowd trying to get one out the leg of their pants!!! The horrible tar-sand beetle....
> 
> View attachment 210922


That's what was on me!! I remember the nasty antennas, cause that's how I felt it! LOL 
I've also jumped out of my rock truck and stood on the outside standing because those things (and once a moth) were landing in my cab. 
I wonder where I got june bug from... :-| LOL


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

We also have June bugs and cicadas. Thank the lord I have never gotten a June bug stuck in my hair cause the only way to get them put is to cut them out! I guard my head any time I hear one buzzing around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Funny how widespread critters can be, we have junebugs and cicadas as well, but I've not seen many of either yet this year.
> 
> We've had really bad grasshoppers though.


We've had a bad few years of grasshoppers but none yet. Thank goodness.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Wild Heart said:


> Why do creepy bugs have to exist!


Ugh, I know! God's sense of humour? LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Kayella said:


> We also have June bugs and cicadas. Thank the lord I have never gotten a June bug stuck in my hair cause the only way to get them put is to cut them out! I guard my head any time I hear one buzzing around.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My sister got a bat stuck in her hair once. Man, was that a freak out!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Our June bugs come out in July and they are iridescent green, not brown. My mother told me when she was a little girl, they would catch them, tie a string around their back leg, and fly them around in circles, lol. Ours look like this.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Have a lot of these bad boys in my area.










They can get to be over an inch long and they move so fast!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Wild Heart said:


> Have a lot of these bad boys in my area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's kinda cool looking!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

apachiedragon said:


> Our June bugs come out in July and they are iridescent green, not brown. My mother told me when she was a little girl, they would catch them, tie a string around their back leg, and fly them around in circles, lol. Ours look like this.


He is a really cool colour!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> My sister got a bat stuck in her hair once. Man, was that a freak out!


Oh goodness, that must have been terrifying but I just DIED laughing. That is great!! Who even does that?!

This bad boy popped out of my dad's land in central Texas. We were picking up trailer skirting from an old tenant and he just unearthed himself. I kept wanting to take pictures and my mom was flipping out. Apparently when she was little, they would chase her! :lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Spiders chasing people? How fast are these spiders? Or rather how slow is your mom?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Kayella said:


> Oh goodness, that must have been terrifying but I just DIED laughing. That is great!! Who even does that?!
> 
> This bad boy popped out of my dad's land in central Texas. We were picking up trailer skirting from an old tenant and he just unearthed himself. I kept wanting to take pictures and my mom was flipping out. Apparently when she was little, they would chase her! :lol:


haha
I have no idea! It happened while we were camping, of all places. And bats are pretty easy going. LOL

Tarantula's I find really cool! I was going to order one from Australia but no one else here will allow it and made it very clear that if I left, it would get tossed outside. 
This guy is awesome!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol you got me, Karen! I could see how that would mentally scar you, though.

Okay, that guy actually looks neat! But it's always the pretty ones that are ridiculously poisonous. :?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

waresbear said:


> Spiders chasing people? How fast are these spiders? Or rather how slow is your mom?


Dude, they are CRAZY fast!
Check out this video!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Kayella said:


> Lol you got me, Karen! I could see how that would mentally scar you, though.
> 
> Okay, that guy actually looks neat! But it's always the pretty ones that are ridiculously poisonous. :?


But of course! Like good looking men. LOL


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Holy crap - I was stupid enough to open this thread AGAIN and see MORE spiders.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Becca93 said:


> Holy crap - I was stupid enough to open this thread AGAIN and see MORE spiders.


LOL
But at least there was some cool ones!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Giant camel spider......oh god!!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Giant camel spider......oh god!!!!
> 
> View attachment 210970


Wow! 
That thing is incredible!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Anybody ever seen a child of the earth? They're also called Jerusalem crickets. Nasty little blighters.

https://www.google.com/search?q=chi...mCOamX0QHcnYGYAw&ved=0CCgQsAQ&biw=320&bih=416

And you guys do see that there's two camel spiders in that pic, right? One is hanging off the butt of the other. Still huge and creepy as hell, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been looking for a picture I saw earlier this week and can't find it. The picture is of another jumping spider popping out of a guys shirt by the top button.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

apachiedragon said:


> Our June bugs come out in July and they are iridescent green, not brown. My mother told me when she was a little girl, they would catch them, tie a string around their back leg, and fly them around in circles, lol. Ours look like this.


We have those, but I've never heard them called june bugs. The only thing we call june bugs are those brown ones that buzz around the porch light after dark.

But, upon doing some research, I guess those things are called green june beetles. Learn something new every day, I've always just called them the green beetles.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Hahaha, we just call the other ones "brown beetles". I never knew the brown ones were june bugs too.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Anybody ever seen a child of the earth? They're also called Jerusalem crickets. Nasty little blighters.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=chi...mCOamX0QHcnYGYAw&ved=0CCgQsAQ&biw=320&bih=416
> 
> ...


OMG he looks like a little baby alien/beetle!
He's kind adorable!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Graphic Warning? No blood and guts? No unmentionables? Just a spider?

Somehow I feel cheated....


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I've never seen the Child of the Earth. It's kind of creepy. That google search page showed a camel cricket too. My MIL is TERRIFIED of them. I think they are cute. They love the dark, like basements and such. Fun fact. If you turn on the lights, and then step between them and the light source, they will hop straight at you because they think you are a shadow. I know this because I was rolling on the floor crying laughing at my MIL who made that mistake and thought she was being "chased" by one.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

gunslinger said:


> Graphic Warning? No blood and guts? No unmentionables? Just a spider?
> 
> Somehow I feel cheated....


How about this, haha only in Aussie.....

Quote:



This must be animal day on TRR or something. This is a Giant Golden Orb spider eating a freaking brown garden snake! Holy crap! 

What is it with animals in Australia? They're either the most poisonous, the biggest, or the weirdest on Earth. I'd like to visit one day, but with all the perils that await in the wild, maybe I'll just go to Ruby Falls in Chattanooga where it's relatively safe and the worst that can happen is I slip on a wet rock and plunge 300 feet to my death on the jagged rocks below....at least it's better than being eaten slowly by a spider.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

WS, I'll send you my current batch of chicks-they are already vicious little moth hunters at 3weeks old. Just this morning, a moth was attracted to the light in their brooder-it was fluttering along the side of the wire crate, and just as I was thinking 'I should try to catch it for them'-BAM-out of nowhere one of the chicks shot from across the room and gobbled it up. She was very pleased with herself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

gunslinger said:


> Graphic Warning? No blood and guts? No unmentionables? Just a spider?
> 
> Somehow I feel cheated....


****
Yeah, I hear you. But, if my mom opened this without warning she would probably have a heart attack.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll admit you had me seriously freaked out when I saw the last picture and thought it was a hair dryer on my tiny screen. Then my sister pointed out that it was a little earbud and I felt considerably better :lol:

We have these Luna moths everywhere here in the summer. We typically have 1 or 2 that hang out by the deck light at night. They are absolutely huge. 

https://www.google.com/search?um=1&...17.img.4BVWb4tl2wQ#biv=i|30;d|xtD54VvUHqJ7RM:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

This fits right into this thread, man sets house on fire trying to get rid of bed bugs:

Man Sets Home on Fire While Trying to Kill Bed Bugs | NBC 10 Philadelphia


----------



## Victoria Kyria (Jun 11, 2013)

HOLY WOW!! That one I could not flush!!


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

We do poisonous very well :twisted:


----------



## roseann (Jan 29, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> OMG he looks like a little baby alien/beetle!
> He's kind adorable!


Not so little actually, I have seen them about 3" long. Aggressive at times to. Nasty jaws that latch on and wont let go. Ugg.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Does anyone know what the one in the OP was?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think everyone agreed that it's a Canadian Jumping Spider or something. There is a post somewhere with a link to a page about them.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Muppetgirl said:


> Ok.....pay back for posting that offensive spidery thing.....lol!!!
> 
> View attachment 210618



This must be the same moth.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Not sure what kind he is (looks like maybe some type of jumping spider?),but I do think he and my little camping buddy would make a lovely couple..


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We get a lot of them here - jumping spiders, I actually don't mind them for some reason - I'm not a huge fan of spiders in general though - but give me a spider over a frog or a toad any day


----------

